# What have you read and what are you reading?



## Dennis (Jun 9, 2014)

Are you a reader?  Besides all of those soap books on your shelf, what was the last book you read and what are you reading now?  

Last - The Pillars of the Earth - Ken Follet
Recommended or probably wouldn't have picked up.  Glad I did. 

Current - Sizzling Sixteen (Stephanie Plum Novels) - Janet Evanovich
Light and quick - The one movie stunk, but the books are entertaining.
Also - The EverGlades, River of Grass  - Marjorie Stoneman Douglas


----------



## Saponista (Jun 9, 2014)

I just read 'the lies of Locke lamora' by Scott lynch. I haven't enjoyed a book as much in a long time. 

Have you seen the tv adaptation of pillars of the earth? It was really good.

I am about to start reading the night circus by Erin morgenstern next. 

I love reading, it's like getting lost for a while in a completely different world.


----------



## lsg (Jun 9, 2014)

I am a mystery buff.  I am reading the Gently Series by Alan Hunter.


----------



## Dennis (Jun 9, 2014)

Saponista said:


> I just read 'the lies of Locke lamora' by Scott lynch. I haven't enjoyed a book as much in a long time.
> 
> Have you seen the tv adaptation of pillars of the earth? It was really good.
> 
> I love reading, it's like getting lost for a while in a completely different world.



I find it difficult to watch movies from books I have read or read books after first seeing a movie.  I used to be a avid Stephen King fan and that's when I quit watching movies after reading the books.  Cujo was my last cinema attempt and to me it was a huge stinker.  Movies can't compete with my twisted mind.  :grin:



lsg said:


> I am a mystery buff.  I am reading the Gently Series by Alan Hunter.



This thread might lead to more ereader downloads.  Goodie!


----------



## Khanjari (Jun 9, 2014)

I am not much of a Reader but I am reading an e-book on reincarnation! 

I'm not sure how many of us believe in it but some cases are really hard not to believe in the theory!  I'm an Indian (from India) and I always believed in Karma, and now I definitely believe in reincarnation as well!


----------



## jules92207 (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm a book junky... haven't gotten an ereader yet. Since I've had kids reading is a challenge but lately I've been stuck on the Diana Gabaldon Outlander series. Total brain candy.


----------



## jenneelk (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm a huge huge reader.. but historical romance only. I tried a mystery once and it was ok and my brother broke me down after 6 months of pestering and I ready Harry Potter.. also ok but I wasnt pushed to read book #2+. 

If I'm in reading mode I can get through a 300 page book in 2-3 days between work and my 4 kids. Summer break now so it's getting harder to manage. Finished a book yesterday afternoon and started a new one last night. Like soaping it's one of my stress releases and it's been crazy here so I'm soaping tons again and reading like a mad woman when I can. haha!!! My husband always laughs how much I ignore him when I'm reading, but it makes me happier so he lets me soap and read til my hearts content.


----------



## jules92207 (Jun 9, 2014)

jenneelk said:


> I'm a huge huge reader.. but historical romance only. I tried a mystery once and it was ok and my brother broke me down after 6 months of pestering and I ready Harry Potter.. also ok but I wasnt pushed to read book #2+.
> 
> If I'm in reading mode I can get through a 300 page book in 2-3 days between work and my 4 kids. Summer break now so it's getting harder to manage. Finished a book yesterday afternoon and started a new one last night. Like soaping it's one of my stress releases and it's been crazy here so I'm soaping tons again and reading like a mad woman when I can. haha!!! My husband always laughs how much I ignore him when I'm reading, but it makes me happier so he lets me soap and read til my hearts content.




I try to explain this to my hubby too! I'd be a lot easier to be around if he'd just let me soap and read more!


----------



## Saponista (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm in agreement with you that movies often don't live up to the books that they have been made from Dennis. I won't watch a movie if it is about a book I plan to read at some point, I don't mind watching movies of books I have already read though. It's kind of like a shorter, weak reminder of something that was really good, but can never live up to the real thing. However sometimes movie adaptations can be terrible and make me really angry when they have strayed so far from the original. I tried watching Cloud Atlas without reading the book and had no idea what was going on for most of the movie!


----------



## jenneelk (Jun 9, 2014)

Jules - Well sometimes I am known to have a sick stomach for several days.. It's unexplainable and I have to take long bathroom breaks. haha!
You just have to hide your book around the room so they don't catch on to what you're doing. So sneaky and I think my husband is on to me many times.


----------



## jules92207 (Jun 9, 2014)

I am also not a fan of movies from books - if a movie is out that everyone loves that is adapted from a book I refuse to watch it till I've read the book. Usually this philosophy has saved my sanity.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm an avid reader.  I prefer mystery, murder & sex all in one....I love reading Nora Roberts, JD Robb, Sandra Brown, Iris Johansen and many many others.  I've always got 8-10 books on my ereader and carry it with me at all times.  I read every night before bed as well.


----------



## Obsidian (Jun 9, 2014)

I read so much I often forget the book name and plot lol. Any thriller/horror I can find for free on kindle, I read. Most are pretty forgettable but once in awhile I find a really good author. If you like twisted disturbing horror stories, check out J.A. Konrath


----------



## Sagebrush (Jun 9, 2014)

I read mostly non-fiction, so I might get booed off this thread  I love to read and I consider myself a reader, but since I had my son (who's now almost 5), I have a hard time finishing books. 

Right now I'm reading "What To Eat" by Marion Nestle. And last summer I started "Voyage of a Summer Sun" by Robin Cody about his canoeing the entire Columbia River, which I'm going to pick up again soon to finish. 

Fiction-wise, I love everything Chuck Palahniuk has written, including "Fight Club". Speaking of books that were made into movies, "Fight Club" is my favorite because the book and movie are very different but they complement each other very well.


----------



## jules92207 (Jun 9, 2014)

SageontheMountain said:


> I read mostly non-fiction, so I might get booed off this thread  I love to read and I consider myself a reader, but since I had my son (who's now almost 5), I have a hard time finishing books.
> 
> Right now I'm reading "What To Eat" by Marion Nestle. And last summer I started "Voyage of a Summer Sun" by Robin Cody about his canoeing the entire Columbia River, which I'm going to pick up again soon to finish.
> 
> Fiction-wise, I love everything Chuck Palahniuk has written, including "Fight Club". Speaking of books that were made into movies, "Fight Club" is my favorite because the book and movie are very different but they complement each other very well.



I am actually a fan of non-fiction as well but still an amature, I might go seek out the above though now..


----------



## Sagebrush (Jun 9, 2014)

jules92207 said:


> I am actually a fan of non-fiction as well but still an amature, I might go seek out the above though now..




Excellent


----------



## Dennis (Jun 9, 2014)

SageontheMountain said:


> I read mostly non-fiction, so I might get booed off this thread  I love to read and I consider myself a reader, but since I had my son (who's now almost 5), I have a hard time finishing books.
> 
> Right now I'm reading "What To Eat" by Marion Nestle. And last summer I started "Voyage of a Summer Sun" by Robin Cody about his canoeing the entire Columbia River, which I'm going to pick up again soon to finish.
> 
> Fiction-wise, I love everything Chuck Palahniuk has written, including "Fight Club". Speaking of books that were made into movies, "Fight Club" is my favorite because the book and movie are very different but they complement each other very well.



It only matters that you read, not what you read.  I think the broader your reading interests the better.  That said, one of my favorite reads is "Undaunted Courage" by Stephen Ambrose and the historical novel "Andersonville" by MacKinlay Kantor.  

I haven't read "Fight Club" but did read "Rant: The Oral Biography of Buster Casey" and found it to be deeply weird but irresistible in a twisted way but not as disturbing as "The Road" by Cormac McCarthy.

I like this thread.  It opens new possibilities to explore.


----------



## kharmon320 (Jun 9, 2014)

I loved "Pillars of the Earth" and "World Without End" (Ken Follett).  I don't usually like tv adaptations, but really enjoyed "Pillars of the Earth".

For historical fiction/romance (and must be willing to accept some things at face value), I LOVE "Outlander" series by Diana Gabaldon!!!  LOVE IT!  Reading the entire series (7 books, approx. 800-1000 pages each) again to be ready for the new release.  Never before had I read a book and mourned the loss of the "people" when the book was over.  It's like I missed the daily glimpse into their lives.  I am an avid reader and will jump genres, but this has been the one for me.  I originally only started reading it on my kindle because the first big was a free download.  There is a new series coming out on Starz, but I'm really on the fence about watching it.  I don't like the male lead that has been cast.  He doesn't live up to the person in my head at all.


----------



## IrishLass (Jun 10, 2014)

SageontheMountain said:


> I read mostly non-fiction, so I might get booed off this thread  .



Well, you'll get no booing from me, because I read mostly non-fiction, too.
:razz: History especially. That's always been a favorite subject of mine. One of the more entertaining historical books I've finished reading was "Extraordinary Popular Delusions & The Madness of Crowds" by Charles Mackay. It was penned 173 years ago in 1841. It's a pretty large book- 728 pages, not including the index, but it's extremely interesting and highly entertaining (at least the parts that are not so tragic)- and a huge testament to the adage that no matter how much things change, people still remain the same. Although the mass movements and the latest crazes and silly fads that make absolutely no sense are different from those of 173 years ago, we still get duped and/or drawn in and carried away by them just like they did.


IrishLass


----------



## lenarenee (Jun 10, 2014)

Now y'all got me thinking. I used to read all the time as a child, but as I grew up I ran out of material because I don't like the popular drama stuff...you know...the cheating spouse, terminal illness stuff. Fantasy genre got to violent (i.e. chapters of battles).  I used to read a lot of romance, but lost interest in that too.

I'd love a good adventure...my favorite book of all time was Terry Brooks' Sword of Shannara. Never found anything since that was as satisfying.
As the saying goes; Truth is stranger than fiction, maybe I should test out some history, or biographies.

Aside from that, we've resurrected any title by Ruth Chew that the used book stores could conjure up - think we've found a dozen so far. I read the re-released version of "What the Witch Left" to our little one and she's as hooked as I was! What a joy it will be to share this with her!  

Oh!  And the Goodwill also had Nancy Drew...she scooped up as many as she could hold and said, "Please?"  We started on those today. :grin:


----------



## Saponista (Jun 10, 2014)

I loved outlander by Diana galbadon, one of my favourite books ever, I tried to read the rest of the series though and it left me a bit cold. Nothing lived up to the first book. I got halfway through drums of autumn and gave up.


----------



## Susie (Jun 10, 2014)

I read urban fantasy mostly, but I am a really eclectic reader.  I am currently reading Skin Game by Jim Butcher.  It is really good!  My other favorite authors are:

JD Robb
Laurell K. Hamilton
Charlaine Harris
Kim Harrison
Ilona Andrews
JK Rowling(Harry Potter series, not the new stuff)
Robert A. Heinlein
Anne McCaffrey
Kevin Hearne
Patricia Briggs
Tanya Huff


----------



## Saponista (Jun 10, 2014)

China Mieville is my favourite fantasy writer. Perdido street station is a brilliant book.


----------



## Sagebrush (Jun 10, 2014)

IrishLass said:


> Well, you'll get no booing from me, because I read mostly non-fiction, too.
> :razz: History especially. That's always been a favorite subject of mine. One of the more entertaining historical books I've finished reading was "Extraordinary Popular Delusions & The Madness of Crowds" by Charles Mackay. It was penned 173 years ago in 1841. It's a pretty large book- 728 pages, not including the index, but it's extremely interesting and highly entertaining (at least the parts that are not so tragic)- and a huge testament to the adage that no matter how much things change, people still remain the same. Although the mass movements and the latest crazes and silly fads that make absolutely no sense are different from those of 173 years ago, we still get duped and/or drawn in and carried away by them just like they did.
> 
> 
> IrishLass



That sounds like an interesting read, IrishLass! I love to find older books that have interesting subjects like that. Also, at one time several years ago I was on a search for the oldest thesaurus I could find. 1854 was the furthest back that I found. 

And lenarenee, I just started reading the Little House series to my son. He loves them and it's interesting to re-read them as an adult now too


----------



## jules92207 (Jun 10, 2014)

Susie said:


> I read urban fantasy mostly, but I am a really eclectic reader.  I am currently reading Skin Game by Jim Butcher.  It is really good!  My other favorite authors are:
> 
> JD Robb
> Laurell K. Hamilton
> ...



I got really into the Laurell K. Hamilton vampire killer series for a while. I can't remember which book I got to but I remember at some point it just got to be too much. Really enjoyed the series till then.


----------



## Dennis (Jun 10, 2014)

IrishLass said:


> Well, you'll get no booing from me, because I read mostly non-fiction, too.
> :razz: History especially. That's always been a favorite subject of mine. One of the more entertaining historical books I've finished reading was "Extraordinary Popular Delusions & The Madness of Crowds" by Charles Mackay. It was penned 173 years ago in 1841. It's a pretty large book- 728 pages, not including the index, but it's extremely interesting and highly entertaining (at least the parts that are not so tragic)- and a huge testament to the adage that no matter how much things change, people still remain the same. Although the mass movements and the latest crazes and silly fads that make absolutely no sense are different from those of 173 years ago, we still get duped and/or drawn in and carried away by them just like they did.
> 
> 
> IrishLass



It's free on Amazon for Kindle but is not illustrated.  Is the illustrated print version worth it?  Some of the free Kindle products are not very well done.  I'm tempted though.
EDIT:  Not complete.  402 pages.  Will look at others for more complete version.


----------



## Jencat (Jun 10, 2014)

Susie said:


> I read urban fantasy mostly, but I am a really eclectic reader.  I am currently reading Skin Game by Jim Butcher.  It is really good!  My other favorite authors are:
> 
> JD Robb
> Laurell K. Hamilton
> ...



Have you tried Faith Hunter?  Her Jane Yellowrock series is really good too.  

I'm listening to Patricia Briggs' Hunting Ground currently.  My commute sucks, so I do a lot of audio books.  Jim Butcher's Skin Game is next up.  I love his books.  I'm also reading Rick Riordan's House of Hades (physical book), but having a hard time getting into it.  For some reason I'm not finding this series as good as his others.

I read a lot of Science Fiction and Mysteries, but also random non-fiction.  I'm on an e-mail list for free and cheap Kindle books and have lost track of how many freebies I have.  I pretty much only read before bed these days so I don't devour books like I used to unless I'm listening to them.


----------



## Dennis (Jun 10, 2014)

Jencat said:


> I pretty much only read before bed these days so I don't devour books like I used to unless I'm listening to them.



I used to read before bed but soon found I couldn't sleep unless I did.  Then I found that after a page or two it was ZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.  So much for reading in bed.  :cry:

Pure escapism - hilarious - The Storm Surge series by Tim Dorsey.  Storm is a good serial killer - only kills bad guys in a creative way.  You get a bit of old Florida history and lots of quirky Florida characters.  "Florida Roadkill" is the first but all are a hoot.


----------



## Sinful7 (Jun 10, 2014)

Normally I adore gardening books and any how to manuals I can get my hands on. (Strange I am aware) But a gf of mine coerced me into reading J.R. Wards Brotherhood of the black dagger series. A complete chick book S-T-E-A-M-Y! Not my normal read, but they were a nice break from reality


----------



## IrishLass (Jun 10, 2014)

Dennis said:


> It's free on Amazon for Kindle but is not illustrated. Is the illustrated print version worth it? Some of the free Kindle products are not very well done. I'm tempted though.
> EDIT: Not complete. 402 pages. Will look at others for more complete version.



 I have the illustrated print version published by Three Rivers Press, which is a trademark of Random House. Including the index, it has a total of 740 pages (728 apart from the index), and contains the entire original work. I just noticed that Amazon was selling some versions that contain only certain chapters instead of the whole thing, so just be sure of what you're buying. The modern copyright of the copy in my possession dates from 1980 with the forward written by Andrew Tobias.

 Although the illustrated engravings are kinda cool from a historical perspective in that they date from the 1841 and 1852 editions, there's actually not a whole lot of them-  only 9 or 10 in the entire book. In my opinion, if you can't find an illustrated copy, you're really not missing out on anything. 


 IrishLass


----------



## Saponista (Jun 10, 2014)

Let us know if you find a complete copy! It looks interesting. I will give it a go too if I can find it free on kindle or cheap.


----------



## Susie (Jun 10, 2014)

Jencat said:


> Have you tried Faith Hunter?  Her Jane Yellowrock series is really good too.
> 
> I'm listening to Patricia Briggs' Hunting Ground currently.  My commute sucks, so I do a lot of audio books.  Jim Butcher's Skin Game is next up.  I love his books.  I'm also reading Rick Riordan's House of Hades (physical book), but having a hard time getting into it.  For some reason I'm not finding this series as good as his others.
> 
> I read a lot of Science Fiction and Mysteries, but also random non-fiction.  I'm on an e-mail list for free and cheap Kindle books and have lost track of how many freebies I have.  I pretty much only read before bed these days so I don't devour books like I used to unless I'm listening to them.



I tried Faith Hunter once, and just could not get into that at that point in my life.  Will try again someday soon.  
Any possibility you could get me a link for that email list?  My Kindle is not nearly full enough.


----------



## lenarenee (Jun 10, 2014)

Sinful7 said:


> Normally I adore gardening books and any how to manuals I can get my hands on. (Strange I am aware) But a gf of mine coerced me into reading J.R. Wards Brotherhood of the black dagger series. A complete chick book S-T-E-A-M-Y! Not my normal read, but they were a nice break from reality


 
Oooohh!  I was hooked on those for two years...read and reread. I agree; a nice break from reality...the diversion helped me through a tough time.

Mmmmm....Rehvenge. I remember him....:wink:


----------



## Sinful7 (Jun 11, 2014)

Lol I know just read the latest one of those released this year.   My guilty pleasure.. Shades of Grey have nothing on the black dagger books.


----------



## Saponista (Jun 11, 2014)

I just read the first black dagger book, I liked the bits with wrath and Beth in, but the side storyline with billy riddle and mr x was difficult to pole through. I'm normally an acid fantasy fan but it didn't captivate me. Maybe I will try the next book anyway.


----------



## Saponista (Jun 11, 2014)

Plough not pole, stupid iPhone


----------



## Jencat (Jun 11, 2014)

Susie said:


> I tried Faith Hunter once, and just could not get into that at that point in my life.  Will try again someday soon.
> Any possibility you could get me a link for that email list?  My Kindle is not nearly full enough.



Here's the web site http://www.pixelofink.com/ .  I've found some pretty good books that way.  Even one on soap making!


----------



## Susie (Jun 11, 2014)

Jencat said:


> Here's the web site http://www.pixelofink.com/ .  I've found some pretty good books that way.  Even one on soap making!




OOOhhh!!!  Thank you!!!!


----------



## Sinful7 (Jun 11, 2014)

Saponista said:


> I just read the first black dagger book, I liked the bits with wrath and Beth in, but the side storyline with billy riddle and mr x was difficult to pole through. I'm normally an acid fantasy fan but it didn't captivate me. Maybe I will try the next book anyway.



Yep the mr x is a bit distracting. But all in all the books get better as they go, maybe because you are more invested in the characters. Like I said I am not normally a romance type chick.. I typically like my fiction terrifying and filled with horror.  I was just happy to have a series to read that my friends didn't cringe when I talked about them


----------



## lenarenee (Jun 11, 2014)

Saponista said:


> I just read the first black dagger book, I liked the bits with wrath and Beth in, but the side storyline with billy riddle and mr x was difficult to pole through. I'm normally an acid fantasy fan but it didn't captivate me. Maybe I will try the next book anyway.


 
The first book of the series, with Wrath and Bess is the most "gentle"...or more like a standard romance. Each book after (especially after the first three) becomes more focused on the troubles of the vampire race (like the Mr. X thing), and less about romance. Romance becomes almost secondary. So you might not enjoy those. The 3rd book - with the character named Hollywood, is might interest you...I thought that was one of the  more gentle ones of the series.


----------



## Jencat (Jun 11, 2014)

This thread is great for adding things to my reading list.  Between tons of books to read, tons of stitching projects and lots of soap and b&b project I'll never be bored!  Now I just need to figure out where to find extra hours in the day.


----------



## lenarenee (Jun 11, 2014)

Sinful7 said:


> Lol I know just read the latest one of those released this year. My guilty pleasure.. Shades of Grey have nothing on the black dagger books.


 
I haven't read Shades of Gray....but I have no doubt that your comparision is spot on!!  Shades of Gray doesn't even tempt me!


----------



## Sinful7 (Jun 11, 2014)

I also liked DJ molles the remaining series. Its more of a zombie/ apocalyptic series


----------



## Susie (Jun 13, 2014)

If you like urban fantasy, Kate Danley is one you need to check out.  Read one of hers(not the first, oops), and bought the rest of the series.


----------



## SoapyQueenBee (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm a huge bookworm!  If I'm not crafting, I have my nose in a book.  My fiction passions are Amish romances, historically accurate tales ( War&Peace and North&South multiple times in primary and secondary school; Ancient Rome and medieval era as an adult) and anything by Nicholas Sparks.  As for non-fiction, my love lies in Ancient Egypt, but I'll read anything historical that strikes the 'need to hear more' chord.


----------



## Jencat (Jun 13, 2014)

Susie said:


> If you like urban fantasy, Kate Danley is one you need to check out.  Read one of hers(not the first, oops), and bought the rest of the series.



I just looked her up on Amazon and discovered that I have her first book (free) on my Kindle!  I need to figure out a way to organize what I want to read next.


----------



## Susie (Jun 13, 2014)

I have my Kindle set up with collections.  Each collection is a different author, some authors have more than one collection if they have multiple series.  Every book that I get in, I read THEN add to the collection.  Whatever is left is what I have not read yet.  HTH


----------



## CraftyRedhead (Jun 13, 2014)

jenneelk said:


> I'm a huge huge reader.. but historical romance only. I tried a mystery once and it was ok and my brother broke me down after 6 months of pestering and I ready Harry Potter.. also ok but I wasnt pushed to read book #2+.



Have you read the Outlander series? I'm on book 5, I love them!


----------



## grayceworks (Jun 14, 2014)

Terry Brooks, Tolkien, and Roger Zelazny are my favorite authors. Working my way through the Shannara series right now. Finished the original trilogy.

Oh, can't forget Douglas Adams --


----------



## Sagebrush (Jul 7, 2014)

I figured out one of the reasons why I don't usually read fiction: I can't put the darn book down! 
I picked up a random read at a thrift store last week and finished it in 6 days (that's quick for me these days). It was called "A Short History of Tractors in Ukrainian." Not even half as dull as it sounds


----------



## Susie (Jul 7, 2014)

I can relate.  Cookbooks are my other shameful secret.  I may never make a single thing from it, but I darn sure will read it cover to cover.


----------



## Jencat (Jul 7, 2014)

Susie said:


> I can relate.  Cookbooks are my other shameful secret.  I may never make a single thing from it, but I darn sure will read it cover to cover.



We have a great collection of cookbooks.  Unfortunately, when I want a recipe I usually end up searching online since I don't have the patience to go through the books to find what I want to make.  I probably have 50 free cookbooks on my Kindle too.  I try to weed out the collection in the kitchen, but then I see all of the cool recipes I want to make "someday".


----------



## Sagebrush (Jul 8, 2014)

Susie said:


> I can relate.  Cookbooks are my other shameful secret.  I may never make a single thing from it, but I darn sure will read it cover to cover.




Ooh, I have a weakness for cookbooks too...but, also like Jencat, I end up looking online for recipes and don't bother looking through my piles of books


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 9, 2014)

SageontheMountain said:


> Ooh, I have a weakness for cookbooks too...but, also like Jencat, I end up looking online for recipes and don't bother looking through my piles of books




 LOL I'm glad I'm not the only one!  


 IrishLass


----------



## Susie (Jul 9, 2014)

Here, too.

BTW, thank you whoever it was said to read Faith Hunter's Jane Yellowrock series!  Good stuff!


----------



## Jencat (Jul 9, 2014)

Susie said:


> Here, too.
> 
> BTW, thank you whoever it was said to read Faith Hunter's Jane Yellowrock series!  Good stuff!



Yay!  Glad you're enjoying her books.


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 9, 2014)

IrishLass said:


> LOL I'm glad I'm not the only one!
> 
> 
> IrishLass



Oh my gosh I so relate! I am a cookbook junky!


----------



## Donna (Jul 17, 2014)

I LOVE cookbooks...especially if there are pictures.  I sometimes take them to bed and read well into the night.  I make all these elaborate
plans to cook something I haven't tried before.  However, I find that when it comes to making a choice between a "gourmet" dinner or
making soap, soap always wins.
I really have to clean up my act and start cooking a little more special for my more than understanding husband!


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 17, 2014)

I have replaced much of my cooking with soaping too. Its actually helped me keep weight off.


----------



## dillsandwitch (Jul 23, 2014)

Sinful7 said:


> Yep the mr x is a bit distracting. But all in all the books get better as they go, maybe because you are more invested in the characters. Like I said I am not normally a romance type chick.. I typically like my fiction terrifying and filled with horror.  I was just happy to have a series to read that my friends didn't cringe when I talked about them




I finished this series a little while ago. I really enjoyed the "evolution" of the war with the lessening society. like someone said in one of the earlier posts, when I finished the series I was saddened to be saying goodbye to all the characters.

I tried to read the Vampire Hunter series by Laurell K Hamilton but I got bored with the repetitiveness of it after the 5th or 6th book. 

Currently I am reading Lara Adrian's Midnight Breed Series. Kinda like BDB but not. I am enjoying it so far 
*
*


----------



## CanaDawn (Jul 23, 2014)

Read this week:
Mr. Penumbra's 24-Hour Bookstore by Robin Sloan
And the Mountains Echoed by Khaled Hosseini

Enjoyed both, although they are very different reads.


----------



## summerflyy (Jul 23, 2014)

The book that I'm reading on is a poetry book called Love and Misadventures by Lang Leav. 

I really like her poems even though I am not usually a fan of poetry, you can say that I don't have enough artsy blood. LOL. 

My last book was Next Tuesday Apocalypse which was pretty funny but the ending was a little underwhelming.


----------



## summerflyy (Jul 23, 2014)

The book that I'm reading on is a poetry book called Love and Misadventures by Lang Leav. 

I really like her poems even though I am not usually a fan of poetry, you can say that I don't have enough artsy blood. LOL. 

My last book was Next Tuesday Apocalypse which was pretty funny but the ending was a little underwhelming.


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 24, 2014)

I am about to start Barbara Kingsolver's The Lacuna - I started it once but never finished.


----------



## CanaDawn (Jul 24, 2014)

jules92207 said:


> I am about to start Barbara Kingsolver's The Lacuna - I started it once but never finished.



That's my history with all her books so far.


----------



## Jencat (Jul 25, 2014)

Now I'm listening to The Book of Life, the last book in Deborah Harkness's All Souls Trilogy, and reading A Study in Silks by Emma Jane Holloway.  I'm loving The Book of Life so far and am sad it is the last book.  She needs to write more  .  I'm still undecided about A Study in Silks.  It is a steampunk book about Sherlock Holmes's niece.  The books switches point of view between 3 characters and I only like reading two of them so far.  I'm hoping the third improves since I'm not that far into the book yet.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jul 25, 2014)

Write now I am listening to audio books by Nevada Barr. They are murder mysteries set in National Parks. Her main character is a park ranger. Her descriptions of the parks are so rich and enjoyable, and her characters are interesting. The mysteries are good and not overly complicated. And the woman who is reading the book on the audio is very enjoyable.

Love love love Janet Evanovich. I tell people it's like Lucy and Ethel become bounty hunters.


----------



## Susie (Jul 25, 2014)

Reading Faith Hunter's Jane Yellowrock series.  Read 5 so far.  Thank you, thank you, thank you to Jencat, who told me to try her books!


----------



## Jencat (Jul 25, 2014)

I love discovering a new-to-me author who already has a bunch of books out.  Then I get to binge read/listen and don't have to wait a year (or more) for the next book.  Luckily I have a co-worker who has similar taste in books who recommended several authors to me soon after I started working here.


----------



## Dahila (Jul 25, 2014)

Deborah Harkness the third book " the tree of life" , it is the third part to Discovery of witches.
I love her style and I am sad it is the last in the series


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 26, 2014)

CanaDawn said:


> That's my history with all her books so far.



Not me, I have read and loved several of hers now but this one has been tough.


----------



## Jencat (Sep 10, 2014)

Now I'm listening to Larry Correia's Monster Hunter series.  Think modern day Call of Cthulhu with a good dose of humor.  I'm almost done with book 1 and my husband is already done with book 5.  Good stuff!


----------



## jesfayven (Sep 11, 2014)

I, too, love Diana gabaldon!!!


----------



## jesfayven (Sep 11, 2014)

That wasn't all I was gonna say! Grrr. When the new releases come out I re read 1-2 times. It is funny how you come to love the "people" from the books and miss them afterwards. My sister and I talked about that after the most recent release. Has anyone who reads the outlander books seen the show on starz and if so how do you like it?


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm always reading.  I love to read for relaxation.  Nothing too deep.  I love murder mystery with a good story line and sex .  What more could I ask for...   I try to read every night before bed.


----------



## Khanjari (Sep 11, 2014)

I am reading a novel. ... Nowhere but here


----------



## Pixar (Sep 15, 2014)

Well for now I am reading The Stone of Destiny, Rangers Apprentice (ultimate favorite of mine and my sisters) God's Smugglers and Frank Perrety Books. I would recommend Rangers apprentice and can't wait for mom to get the Brother-band, A take off of the last Rangers book


----------

